# Good Used Mountain Bike Site?



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Any of you mountain bikers know of some good used bike sites?....I hate to buy a new one....been watching e-bay but thought maybe someone had one forsale on here or could recommend a good site.....Thanks....Mack


----------



## steelheader12345 (Oct 5, 2006)

theres a guy on the fishbaldwin.com forum who has a top notch bike he wants to trade for a kyak. just thought i would teel ya.

steelheader


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

You might try the michigan mountain bike association website and forum

www.mmba.org

They have a classified section

http://www.mmba.org/viewforum.php?f=8

Should be able to find something there.

John


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

I would say go to a local bike shop and get one that fits properly for your size that will be key. On the lower end before you get into expensive frames and such prices vary based on type of brakes and other components.
You can get a pretty decent bike for 300-500 and likely a paid for service contract for a year or two.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

MMBA or Craigslist.com


----------



## Markfaz (Oct 17, 2000)

All of the above ideas are great and will probably get you in the right direction. Ebay is good ONLY if you really know what you want, know the value of bikes out there, and get a honest seller. Otherwise, go visit your local bike shop (the more the better) and get a good idea of what is out there. The 2008 models are now in the shops and a lot of 2007 models will be getting the clearance tags put on them. That may be some places to find a good deal.

hope this helps...


Mark


----------



## 410001661 (Dec 22, 2007)

Try kijiji


----------



## vantolr (Dec 19, 2007)

bigrackmack said:


> Any of you mountain bikers know of some good used bike sites?....I hate to buy a new one....been watching e-bay but thought maybe someone had one forsale on here or could recommend a good site.....Thanks....Mack


There are Play It Again sporting goods shopts around the state. You might luck out at one of those places: http://www.playitagainsports.com/


----------



## Quaaack (Nov 22, 2007)

Ron L said:


> MMBA or Craigslist.com


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

http://www.mtbr.com/promo/hotdeals.shtml


----------



## hairybumcrack (Nov 4, 2007)

I have a Litespeed Hiawasee hardtail that has been outfitted with full XT. This also comes with Manitou FS-Ti front suspension and has SRAM shifters/brake levers and Rock 440 anodized wheelset. The bike has a total of 20 hours use on it once I put it all together.......even though this is a 15 year old bike, it is still ultralight and looks like new.

Does not have disc brakes - V-brakes. 

I'd check out the craigslist as well....mine would cost you too much for shipping as I reside in Ontario. PM me if you are interested.....


----------



## gomez (Sep 29, 2008)

Many people believe that buying used bikes is cheaper than buying brand new ones. Many times this is the case, but many times it is also not the case at all, There are several things that need to be careful for buy.If u buy a bike with a well-known brand name. People are more sceptical when buying second hand bikes, so it helps to rely on the reputation of well known companies to do the selling for you.And get it serviced regularly, and keep the service receipts.


----------

